# HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12N DVD-Brenner/Laufwerk von LG



## RatzeFatze (30. November 2006)

Doppelt hält sich besser 

So ich hoffe ich hab den richtigen Thread erwischt!
Wenn nicht, bitt ich um verzeihung ^^

So ich war heute im Saturn mir einen DVD-Brenner holen
Mein Rechner erkennt dieses zwar egal ob er "slave" oder "master"
ist, aber im Arbeitsplatz ist kein Laufwerk zu sehen!

Ich war im Geräte-Manager und dort steht davor ein "!" mit einem "?"
also versuchte ich den Treiber über's Internet zu downloaden funkts
aber nicht...weder automatisch oder sonstiges

Ich hab ausserdem den Treiber im Internet gesucht, usw. aber irgendwie gibts den nicht nur auf der LG seite aber da ist so ein komisches programm
das verhindert das man den treiber downloaden kann....

MEINE FRAGE:

Kann sich, wenn einer so nett sei, mal umschauen wo ich den herbekomme.
Oder sogar am besten mir das File schicken?!

Daten:

FIRMA: LG
Produkt nummer : GSA-H12N

Meine e-mail: philippbuchal@gmx.de

PS.: vielleicht liegt es ja auch an ein anderem Problem dann bitte ich euch wenn ihr wisst warum mir es zu schreiben, danke schonmal im voraus!

Ne CDwar auch dabei aber irgendwie kein Treiber für das Laufwerk O_o


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2006)

ist das ein IDE oder SATA brenner?

wenn es IDE ist: achte auf master/slave. wenn er alleine am kabel hängt, dann mach ihn ans obere kabelende als "master". wenn er mit einem anderen LW am kabel ist, dann mach das gerät am oberen ende als master, das am mittleren als slave.


bei SATA: einige boards haben probleme mit SATA-brennern. informier dich mal. evtl würde ein BIOSupdate helfen.


----------



## RatzeFatze (30. November 2006)

Herbboy am 30.11.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein IDE oder SATA brenner?
> 
> wenn es IDE ist: achte auf master/slave. wenn er alleine am kabel hängt, dann mach ihn ans obere kabelende als "master". wenn er mit einem anderen LW am kabel ist, dann mach das gerät am oberen ende als master, das am mittleren als slave.
> 
> ...



Wau geil, danke für schnelle antwort!
Also es ist ein IDE port oder so mit Sata steht hier nigs!

hab schon mehrere möglichkeiten ausprobiert hab noch ein LW und das hatte ich erst auf slave und das neue hatte ich auf master aber da hats gar kein LW mehr angezeigt da haben zu beiden der Treiber gefehlt...
Nun habsch mein CD LW auf master und mittleres kabel ende und mein DVD LW auf slave und oberes Kabel ende, da zeigts zumindest das CD LW an ich probier mal die kabel enden zu vertauschen !!!

Also hat das nigs mit dem Treiber zu tuhen?
hier hab ich die adresse mal, das wäre der nur denn kann man nicht downloaden   

http://de.lgservice.com/gcsc/b2c/hpi/main?tc=owm.command.OwmCmd


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2006)

RatzeFatze am 30.11.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habsch mein CD LW auf master und mittleres kabel ende und mein DVD LW auf slave und oberes Kabel ende, da zeigts zumindest das CD LW an ich probier mal die kabel enden zu vertauschen !!!
> 
> Also hat das nigs mit dem Treiber zu tuhen?


 man braucht keine triber für das LW, nur fü IDE allgemein, die werden aber mit windows chon mitinstalliert. 

ja, mach mal oberes = maste rund mittleres = slave.


----------



## RatzeFatze (30. November 2006)

Herbboy am 30.11.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> RatzeFatze am 30.11.2006 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sooooo, hab ich gemacht und funkts immer noch nicht!
Hab dafür aber komischer weise in jedem Fenster wo eigentlich,
das X / minimieren vom fenster usw oben rechts stehen müsste nur noch bunte farben ???    kann aber auch an irgendeiner installation liegen...muss ich glei ma nachschauen

Hast du noch ne andere möglichkeit, kann ich das LW alleine laufen lassen welches kabel ende nutzen? oder irgendwas, verdammt scheiss LW ejjj so nen mist   

Hoffe auf baldige antwort, werd aber erstma arbeiten gehn....


----------



## ripitall (30. November 2006)

RatzeFatze am 30.11.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.11.2006 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoff mal du hast das IDE-Kabel richtig rum drin... erkennt man i.d.R. an der Nase am Stecker und / oder am Stecker selbst, da 1 Pin nicht belegt ist! 
Falls du es falsch gemacht hast, bete dass du keinen PIN abgebrochen hast!

Ach ja, hier noch n Bild
http://www.nordichardware.se/skrivelser_img/220/hdd.ide.jpg

Sry für die "Dau"Antwort... aber solang Master/Slave passt und das LW strom hat (davon geh ich mal aus) sollt es ja gehen!


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2006)

ripitall am 30.11.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry für die "Dau"Antwort... aber solang Master/Slave passt und das LW strom hat (davon geh ich mal aus) sollt es ja gehen!


 hmm... evtl. hat es ja eben NICHT genug strom, bzw. es ist zwenig für alle, und deswegen nun auch grafikfehler... 


läuft es denn, wenn du das zweite laufwerk NICHT mit ansteckst (auch ich am stromstecker) ?


----------



## RatzeFatze (1. Dezember 2006)

Herbboy am 30.11.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 30.11.2006 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne also ich hab das neue LW nun alleine laufen am oberen ende und es geht immer noch nigs, komisch ist auch das wenn ich mein altes LW auf slave hab und das neue auf master das gar nigs funzt....

....aber wenn ich das alte LW auf master hab und das neue auf Slave oder gar nigs, wenigstens das alte LW erkannt würd!

Ich schau nochmal wegen dem stromanschluss, das könnte der grund eventuell sein aber ich hab ja vor dem neuen LW noch ein anderes (älteres) LW drin gehabt und das ging mit dem anderen auch also da hats alle beide alten LW's angezeigt....

....hmmmm bin gerade fertsch mit arbeiten und muss schon wieder los....na dann vielen dank erstma....

PS.: hab das neue LW alleine laufen und die grafik fehler sind weg...aber es wird halt nicht angezeigt anscheinend gibts da probleme mit dem mittleren kabel ende jetzt ist es wieder am oberen kabel ende und die fehler sind weg....kann das auch am MAINBOARD liegen...ich mein ich hab nen übelst altes CD/brenner ging und DVD/LW ging auch aber der DVD/Brenner funkts ja ned .....


----------



## RatzeFatze (2. Dezember 2006)

RatzeFatze am 01.12.2006 07:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.11.2006 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok also ich hab alles probiert hab sogar das neue LW an das mittlere IDE Primär kabel gehangen wo die festplatte is keine chance das LW geht ja auf und zu strom bekommt es ja nur beim arbeitsplatz fehlt das LW bzw der treiber   
Kann den keiner mir den treiber besorgen ich mein, woran soll den sonst liegen das der den hersteller und die treiberversion usw nicht erkennt...

PS.: Würde es helfen das Windows XP neu drauf zu ziehen, ich wollt den rechner ej mal killen meine "regedit" is schon nen antikes INhaltsverzeichnis...

kann es ausserdem sein das wegen dem service pack das LW nicht funzt glaub ich hab sogar noch kein drauf   
Oder hat nie gefunzt


----------



## RatzeFatze (2. Dezember 2006)

RatzeFatze am 02.12.2006 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> RatzeFatze am 01.12.2006 07:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, ich glaube ich habs, es liegt an der REGEDIT 
Ich probiers ma und wenns funkts meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## RatzeFatze (3. Dezember 2006)

RatzeFatze am 02.12.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> RatzeFatze am 02.12.2006 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da binsch wieder !!!

Mit erfolg, ich hab nun nach langen probieren....usw
Die entscheidung getroffen meinen Computer zu formatieren <<< DOCH
Hätte ich gewusst das man die XP-Windows Cd einlegt und dann windows installieren klickt und nochmals die auswahl kommt reparieren von windows hätte ich sofort diese entscheidung getroffen ! anscheinden hat mir irgend ein Treiber von Windows gefällt bzw war der gelöscht !

>>> Nach dem reparieren, geht mein Rechner 4000 POINTS schneller im Benchmark 03 (ich weis es ist alt aber das geilste find ich ^^ )

>>> ES FEHLEN KEINE DATEIEN, NICHT EINE WURDE GELÖSCHT ALLES FUNKTIONIERT   

>>> Und es ist einfach geil     

PS.: ICH DANKE NOCHMAL FÜR DIE HILFE, aber hätte da niemand von euch drauf kommen können ???
Ich empfehle also mit diesem "Tread" jeden der LW-probleme hat einfach das windows zu reparieren... PUNKT AUS ENDE

CLOSE THREAD PLZ


----------

